# Shigefusa Thinning (Performance Package)



## Dave Martell (Apr 30, 2014)

Shigefusa Thinning (Performance Package)


----------



## echerub (Apr 30, 2014)

Any chance you could snap and post up some before & after choil shots on the next one, Dave?


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 30, 2014)

That looks great Dave! I bet it performs as good as it looks!
Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 30, 2014)

echerub said:


> Any chance you could snap and post up some before & after choil shots on the next one, Dave?




That'd be a good idea, I'll try.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 30, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> That looks great Dave! I bet it performs as good as it looks!
> Thanks




Thanks Huw


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to note that most of the steel that was removed was from the lower 1/3 of the blade.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful restoration of that Shig Dave. One question, you mentioned the spine and the choil were rounded, were they rough to begin with? I ask because my Shig Gyuto came with a beautifully rounded spine and choil.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> Beautiful restoration of that Shig Dave. One question, you mentioned the spine and the choil were rounded, were they rough to begin with? I ask because my Shig Gyuto came with a beautifully rounded spine and choil.




Thanks for the kind words Pete. 

On your question, when thinning a knife up to the spine/choil you will inevitably make the spine/choil less round (or even squared off and sharp) as you remove steel at those sections. Also, in this particular case, the knife's heel was missing so some grinding was done on the choil to fix that and then rounding was required there.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 15, 2014)

echerub said:


> Any chance you could snap and post up some before & after choil shots on the next one, Dave?



Here's an after



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schanop (May 15, 2014)

I am so curious how this one cuts compared with stock Shigefusa grind. It does looks really thin from here, way thinner that an Apple.


----------

